# Faith and Spirit rescued from the Kill Pen...



## Rockey (Mar 4, 2009)

A happy ending is refreshing once in a while! The horse rescue that I volunteer with just took in a mare and her colt. The foal was born IN THE KILL PEN and survived! Now they are getting great care and attention at Day Dreams Farm Therapy and Rescue in Cottrellville, MI.

Please watch our YouTube video of the news coverage and smile:





:grin:

Then add us on Facebook to promote awareness:
Day Dreams Farm Therapy and Rescue | Facebook

Thanks for watching!!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Faith is such nice looking horse. I can't believe she ended up in a kill pen. Its so sad. At least now they will be ok.


----------



## BuckskinBorn2Fly (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow :shock:



They are such beautiful horses, I'm glad they were saved.


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

That is so incredible!


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

omg stories like that bring tears to my eyes and restore my faith in humanity. Such a lucky little guy that his mother had him when she did. 
To the "owners" that dropped her off like so much meat, they should be ashamed of themselves and hopefully one day karma bites them in the butt!


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Glad to hear they are safe now.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

what a sweet mare, and her foal is so full of life! SO glad that you got them in time <3


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

What kind of sick twisted freak dumps a fully carried mare off at auction? :-|

Glad they were rescued, she's a darn fine looking mare, I agree I think she'll make someone a wonderful pet.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

All horse slaughterers are STUPID! No horse deserves that life. A horse deserves a loved life, to have a purpose. I'm just glad Faith and Spirit are safe...thank you to the person who rescued them! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

lildonkey8 said:


> All horse slaughterers are STUPID! No horse deserves that life. A horse deserves a loved life, to have a purpose. I'm just glad Faith and Spirit are safe...thank you to the person who rescued them! :clap: :clap: :clap:


Not all lildonkey, but there are those few like in the video who are.


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

People that work at slaughter houses, own "kill pens", drop horses off at kill pens and people that drop horses off at slaughter houses or kill pens should be the ones killed. They are just twisted freaks with issues. And they said they people didn't know the horse was pregnant. The horse was very far into her pregnancy so I think you would KNOW! It's like oh wow she just looks a little fatter today. That is just sick!!!!!! Oh my god! Good luck little colt!


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

What a fantastic rescue


----------



## glitterhorse (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm so glad she was rescued! I wish the previous owners would have known that there ARE people who will gladly rescue their horses..I wish more people knew that before dropping off their horse at a kill pen.


----------



## Rockey (Mar 4, 2009)

*An update on this amazing story...*

I thought that you all might enjoy an update on these two... 

Both were given a clean bill of health shortly after arriving. The mare (who has been named Faith) is very sweet and a fantastic mama! We think that she may have belonged to an Amish farm and is quite well broke. She will likely be a wonderful riding horse and will begin some light work soon now that her baby is becoming more independent. The colt (who is called Spirit) is such a fun little guy! He frolics and plays and is very comfortable with the volunteers at the farm. And boy do his legs go on for miles! He will be a tall, handsome boy when he's grown.

If you would like to know more about the rescue, please check out our facebook page at: Day Dreams Farm Therapy and Rescue | Facebook
or our website at: http://www.daydreamsfarm.com


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Beautiful mare and foal. He was BORN in a KILL PEN! Oh My Gosh! Such a touching story.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

What a beautiful story. That is going to be one heck of a foal, hope it ends up in a permanent home.


----------

